# Hardcore Man Cave blind



## SD waterfowler (Sep 25, 2012)

just wanting some feed back if any body has used the hard core man cave blind, pros and cons please


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

i have 2 of em, now i use em as backup/new guy blinds. They get used 7-10 times a year.

The pad is very comfortable. The internal frame seems decent a little lightly made. I have torn the flag zipper on one of em, dont know if it failed or we ripped it by being overly rough.

As backups they should last a few more years ( 5 years perhaps). I wouldnt use it as my main blind which is used 30 days a year.

I have never gone wrong spending 300-350 ( canadian dollars) for my main tough blind. I havent had a blind under that amount that has lasted more than 2 seasons.

I recomend buying a good one that will last i have a preferance for rigemright and their blind. Hope that helps


----------

